# SEATTLE & the Pacific Northwest “CASCADIA"



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Flying above downtown Seattle:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Seatle


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Seatle


Thank you Christos, I have a few more pics of Seattle, a few pics of Portland some towns in the interior. Kinda old, but it hasn’t changed that much.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Seattle airport on the way to downtown via vehicle for ride:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

A Little random photos of Portland, Oregon (2013)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Seattle, Washington -- Downtown area.

Space Needle in full view + other buildings from high-rises:


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Around downtown Seattle during winter time, [at night]. It didn’t feel as cold as I expected. I didn’t need wool coat.

It is a very vibrant and active walkable downtown. I was reminded of “Frasier,” the TV show.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Continuing the exploration around downtown Seattle during winter time, [at night].


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Seattle


Thanks Christos! I was at a Greek restaurant in Seattle and tasted some Greek wine, had Lamb, a Greek dish:










The wine is the best I ever had. Too bad (or fortunately) I don’t drink anymore but recommend it for anyone that still does:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting


What’s also interesting is that there was an individual that I met there that worked for the Gates Foundation in Seattle that focused on epidemiology. This was 2019 right before the pandemic blew up in the world. Seattle is full of bright people.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Photo update coming soon but I just wanted to showcase some Seattle music, just for a video:






My photo[s of Seattle] coming in a few mins.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

SEATTLE also spells out to ESTTELA


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Second place song is this from Esteli...


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Esteli outside of the Government of Managua....they are different.


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Next is the Public Market in Seattle (Pike Place). Super quick tour.

Intro:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seattle


----------

